# Worst Horse Breeds for Jumping?



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

In the next few months, I plan on buying another horse. I'd like to get into hunters or jumpers, and compete. I don't need a top of the line Hanoverian, as I don't plan on going very far (though if I do, that be great, and I could always get another horse later). 

I don't care too much about the breed of horse. My only stipulation is it is something 15hh or larger (I am a tall rider, and my even taller boyfriend occasionally enjoys riding as well). What breeds should I stay away from in my search? I imagine drafts wouldn't be the best option (though half-drafts can be okay). I'd imagine gaited breeds are the same way. 

Again, I do not have a specific breed I am searching for. I just want to know which ones i should exclude from my search, thanks


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I would stay away from gaited, as you said, and be careful with draft crosses. The lighter ones are okay, but even draft crosses can be super heavy.
I love TB crosses, especially QH / TB, but other than the ones you have already mentioned I don't have anything else to add for the 'no's'.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't think you should have a specific breed in mind, but seek out a horse who already jumps to your satisfaction. Even in breeds known to be good jumpers, you will find some who can't jump a stick. Likewise, I have known many Drafts who were excellent jumpers and most strangely enough, love to do it. Of course, it all depends on just how far you wish to go with this. 

If you want a seasoned jumper, then you will have to carefully evaluate possible injuries etc. For an excellent one, with a good career ahead, you will likely pay more. 

Lizzie


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

As long as a horse has sound legs and a willingness to jump they should be able to get you through most lower level jumping. I wouldn't entirely rule out any certain breeds, but yes, some breeds tend to not be as naturally talented jumpers as a whole. But I've seen stocky Quarter Horses turn right around from cow work to jumping, and it wouldn't surprise me as a well bred Quarter Horse can do just about anything. Just can't be a beefy Halter horse with dainty feet and weak legs.

If you are looking to do something as strenuous as jumping, I'd definitely get a pre-purchase exam to make sure the horse won't go lame on you with modest work. Good luck in your search.


----------

